# What is the shelf life for shingles?



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

There is no shelf life on shingles.


----------



## Camman68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Shelf Life*

Seriously? You have never seen a brittle shingle? The adhesive wont deteriorate?


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

After a few years they get very brittle and dry. I wouldn't buy them. T-locks aren't being made anymore. Time to look at a different shingle.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

T-loks are still being made in my region.

Not sure of the exact time that says they have been setting in stock to long but it doe's happen.

Things are different from region to region but in my area I would buy roofing materials from a lumber yard or big box store for my dog house but not my home.
I would be searching out roofing supply stores.


----------

